# RBC Avion and Marriott stays



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anybody know if I can accumulate stays towards Elite status when I book a room using RBC Avion Points?
I know if I book through Expedia, Travelocity etc I do not. When I called the Marriott service number they couldn't seem to answer the question.


----------

